

Image Based Abstract 2048 (League of Legends themed) - alanfalcon
http://chrissloey.github.io/LoL-2048/

======
ozh
IMO you're kind of ruining it with the chart down the page showing all the
images. Everybody has played 2048 now, the only incentive left is to discover
what images will show up :)

